

2-year provisional patents - USPTO call for comments - arturadib
http://inventblog.com/uspto/proposed-two-year-provisional-patent-application-term.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+TheInventBlog+(The+Invent+Blog+|+The+Patent+Blog+of+Stephen+M.+Nipper)

======
elblanco
Yes please. Just for software and genes.

